# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Alle symptomen van maagzeer en toch niet maagzweer, wat dan?

## Monvi

Ik ben 37 jaar oud en ik heb al 20 jaar last van pijn in me maag. Het is een soort hongerpijn, dat maakt ook dat ik maar steeds zit te eten. Het voelt alsof ik een glas met iets heel zuur heb gedronken, een soort brandend gevoel. Al 20 jaar lang ben ik vaak naar de doctor geweest, en ik slik steeds van die medicijnen die niet helpen. Op dit moment Omeprazol 20mg, maar het doet me helemaal niets. Pantoprazol heb ik ook gehad, maar dat hielp ook niet. Vijf jaar geleden heb ik zo'n gastroscopie-onderzoek gedaan, en er werd niets gevonden. Ik heb afgelopen vrijdag weer zo'n onderzoek gedaan en weer helemaal niets. Ze zeiden dat mijn maag goed is, er is niets mis mee. Ik heb aantal keer bloed laten prikken, ze hebben in de ontlasting gekeken voor zo'n bacterie, hoe heet het? Heliobacter of zoiets. Maar helemaal niets gevonden.

Ik wordt hier helemaal gek van. Wat zou het dan kunnen zijn? Mijn huisarts zegt dat ze weet het niet meer. Ze zegt misschien stress. Maar het gekke is dat ik heb dit ook als ik niet gestrest ben.

Het altijd zo geweest dat als ik het krijg heb ik het maanden lang. En dan gaat het ineens vanzelf weg, en dan voel ik me maanden lang weer goed. Tot dat het terugkomt. Maar de laatste tijd is het bijna constant zo. Sinds oktober heb ik het bijna elke dag, er zijn wel dagen dat ik me best goed voel, maar dan komt het terug. Soms is de pijn zo erg dat het de hele dag door gaat, en soms als ik me goed voel heb ik de pijn alleen s'nachts. Ik heb moeite om in slaap te vallen door de pijn, maar ik heb gemerkt dat het iets makkelijker gaat als ik op mijn buik lig. Maar dan heb ik aan de andere kant last van kramp op mijn voeten. Dus heb ik de laatste paar maanden dat ik met een warme kruik op mijn buik slaap. Dan gaat het iets beter. Maar ja maanden lang heb ik bijna elke nacht met een warme kruik op mijn buik geslapen. Dit is toch niet normaal?

Mijn gewicht is altijd een jojo-effect, als ik me goed voel kan ik afvallen maar zodra de pijn weer begint ga ik maar steeds meer en meer aankomen omdat ik continue wil eten. Vooral s'nachts. Ik heb geprobeerd om gezonde dingen te eten zoals een stuk fruit of een WASA-cracker (volkoren) met magere kaas, of magere kwark, voordat ik naar bed ga. Maar dat helpt niet. Het gekke is dat ik voel me alleen goed als ik extreem veel eet. Bijvoorbeeld op een dag dat ik uit eten ga, en een drie-gangen menu eet, en echt heel erg vol zit (en ook laat s'avonds eet) dan voel ik me goed. Dan kan ik wel lekker slapen en geen probleem. Dat is toch gek? Dat kan toch niet normaal zijn?

Ik vind niet dat ik te weinig eet, want ik ben steeds aan het aankomen en heb bijna geen kleding meer die past. Ik eet gewoon drie keer per dag plus tussendoortjes, en sla nooit ontbijt over (dat zou ik niet kunnen want als ik opsta heb ik zo'n vreeslijke hongerpijn). Ik eet vaak havermoutpap als ontbijt. Tussendoortjes (twee of drie keer per dag) misschien yoghurt, fruit, plak ontbijtkoek. Ik eet alleen volkoren producten en eet veel groente. Ik heb altijd avondeten tussen 18.00-18.30 uur. Ik probeer altijd om 22.00 uur naar bed te gaan want als ik langer wacht dan gaat de pijn alleen erger worden.

Er zijn dingen die het gewoon erger maken heb ik gemerkt. Bijvoorbeeld ik kan de volgende dingen niet eten, want dan wordt het erger: koffie, rauw knoflook (of knoflooksaus), rauwe uien, citroen, sinaasappel of jus d'orange, sterk gekruid eten etc. Ik heb ook gemerkt dat als ik niet helemaal strikt aan mijn routine van de tijd van het eten houd dan gaat het verkeerd. Om een voorbeeld te geven: afgelopen oktober was ik op vakantie, en dan eet je altijd meer dan gewoonlijk... iedereen weet hoe het is met ontbijtbuffet en dinerbuffet... ik had de hele tijd geen last van mijn maag. Voelde mij prima. Tot de laatste dag. De bus die ons naar het vliegveld zou brengen was laat, en het werd maar nog meer laat toen we in de files vast kwamen te zitten. Toen we op het vliegveld aankwamen, was er geen tijd meer. Gewoon direct inchecken en direct naar het vliegtuig. Dus ook geen tijd om iets te kopen om te eten op het vliegveld. Dus sinds 9.00 uur s'ochtends te ontbijten tot 17.00 uur s'middags had ik helemaal niets gegeten. Pas op het vliegtuig toen we een broodje konden krijgen, en het was al na 17.00 uur. Na dit was mijn maagprobleem meteen verergerd. Het is heel erg geworden en ik voel me nog sinds oktober nog niet goed.

Ik word hier gek van, wat zou dit kunnen zijn? Heeft iemand misschien een idee?

----------


## Leontien

Zou je misschien allergisch kunnen zijn voor bepaalde producten? Omdat je al aangaf dat bij bepaalde producten de pijn verergert. Je zou een allergietest kunnen doen?

----------

